# In and out?



## Kar27 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi,

I cant get to grips with my cats behavior. when I let him in from being outside, I turn around and he wants to go outside again? It drives me nuts sometimes. I don't have a cat flap and I feel like a doorman sometimes. Does anyone know why he does this? :crying:


Kar27


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Kar27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I cant get to grips with my cats behavior. when I let him in from being outside, I turn around and he wants to go outside again? It drives me nuts sometimes. I don't have a cat flap and I feel like a doorman sometimes. *Does anyone know why he does this? :crying:*
> Kar27


Because cats dont like closed doors   Welcome to the forum


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Kar27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I cant get to grips with my cats behavior. when I let him in from being outside, I turn around and he wants to go outside again? It drives me nuts sometimes. I don't have a cat flap and I feel like a doorman sometimes. Does anyone know why he does this? :crying:
> 
> Kar27


because he's a cat. 

Sounds pretty normal to me. :smile5:


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

its one of your slave duties rrr:
get used to it!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

It's a deliberate move to drive you up the wall


----------



## Kar27 (Jul 25, 2011)

yep, sounds like your all right lol:crying:

we do have a lot of cats on our street though. just wondered if he was worried about his territory and wanted to check on it every 5 mintues !!!! lol


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

Haha, my 9 year old kitty always does it. He runs inside it's warm, so he thinks it's nice weather to go outside. So he goes outside. It's cold. Then comes back in. Etc.....


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Amy & Ginger are the same when they want to come in the lounge I let them in and close the door to keep it warm inside during winter. 

Not even 5 minutes they want to go back out again.


----------



## wellsandmittens (May 29, 2011)

Sounds completely normal to me. This is why we have a cat flap. And even then, my two will "forget" how to use it sometimes and just sit shouting to try to get me to open it


----------



## Noz73 (Jul 21, 2011)

:You will soon learn that the cat owns you, not the other way round 

What becomes really frustrating is when they can't make their minds up and just sit in the doorway :wink:


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

I would suggest getting a copy of 'The Unadulterated Cat' by Terry Pratchett. In it he describes the games that cats play, and you are describing the classic game of 'Offside':

Offside
Offside is a cat game similar to Zen archery, in
that it is not what is actually done but the style
in which it is achieved that really matters. It
consists simply of persistently being on the
wrong side of a door, and goes on for as long as
human tolerance will stand and then a bit
longer. A straightforward little game, only marginally
more complex than the old favourite,
Staring at the Fridge. However, there are degrees
of complexity, and a skilled player of
Offside will naturally choose locations which,
while preternaturally difficult for humans to
get to, will be soup and nuts for the cat to get
away from.

It goes on much longer in the book - very funny.


----------



## Kar27 (Jul 25, 2011)

Noz73 said:


> :You will soon learn that the cat owns you, not the other way round
> 
> What becomes really frustrating is when they can't make their minds up and just sit in the doorway :wink:


Yeh, that's what he does! He meows for me to open the door again. Then when I open it he just sits there looking up at me as if to say "what????" :huh:


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

That's cats for you...


----------

